# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Slechthorendheid na luchtweginfectie

## adalert

Rond de kerst een flinke virale bovenste luchtweginfectie....die is gelukkig over ( nu eindelijk gestopt met roken!!).
Wat echter bleef was slechthorendheid, eigenlijk van de een op de andere dag.
KNO arts heeft na een week de trommelvliezen van een klein sneetje voorzien en een week later buisjes geplaatst. Zonder resultaat. Na een gehooronderzoek gaf hij aan niets meer voor me te kunnen doen en sprak de verwachting uit dat het niet meer gaat verbeteren, alsof het een soort ouderdomsverschijnsel is.
Ik ben 54 jaar oud en had tot eerste kerstdag een zeer zeer goed gehoor.
Daarbij komt dat mijn gehoor wisselt, voor mijn gevoel wordt het naarmate het avond wordt ook slechter en in kan het manipuleren door op mijn oren te drukken met als gevolg dat ik vaak even weer wat beter hoor, hoe kort het ook is.
Audiogram laat slechts een zeer gering verlies zien terwijl het voor mijzelf een groot verlies betekent met alle gevolgen voor mijn werk waar ik met name mijn oren erg bij nodig heb. Gesprek van een op een gaat nog maar als er bijgeluiden zijn wordt het al heel lastig. Wie herkent dit en heeft tips/adviezen voor mij??

Alvast dank....Loed

----------


## dyon1

Hey kijk toch eens hier. Deze site bevat allerlei informatie over slechthorendeid, de oorzaken en gevolgen, hoortoestellen enzo.

----------


## adalert

thanx....

----------


## zirus

Beste Adalert,

Van een audicien heb ik gehoord dat gehoor verlies ook in verband wordt gebracht met een slechte gezondheid. Mogelijk is door een verzwakt immuunsysteem de luchtweg infectie erg indringend geweest. Zelf heb ik enige schade aan het gehoor opgelopen door sterke geluiden en ook enigszins wegens ouderdom wat ik dan zelf vertaal naar een minder goede gezondheid. Nu probeer ik mijn gezondheid op peil te houden en zo mijn gehoor ook zo goed mogelijk te houden. Het regelmatig gebruik van kefir (een probioticum) hoort daar ook bij.

----------

